# Hand Pump Milkers



## Vumani (Sep 6, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with hand pump milkers for goats.  I milk by hand but it leaves me very sore.  A machine milker is very expensive so when I learned there was such a thing I was interested.  Any advice?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 6, 2012)

I have the Udderly EZ milker.  I broke it the 1st month using it, the plastic gets cold and brittle and breaks easily.  Worst 170$ I ever spent....
Honestly I can hand milk faster, so probably would only use it on the tiniest of 1st fresheners if it wasn't broken.

Never tried the Henry Milker.

I've seen plans where folks have made their own milkers using large syringes.


----------



## Vumani (Sep 7, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have the Udderly EZ milker.  I broke it the 1st month using it, the plastic gets cold and brittle and breaks easily.  Worst 170$ I ever spent....
> Honestly I can hand milk faster, so probably would only use it on the tiniest of 1st fresheners if it wasn't broken.
> 
> Never tried the Henry Milker.
> ...


When you were using it did the goats do fine with it.  I have read up a little more on it and some people claim the constant pressure on the teat causes damage.  Before it broke how did it go?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 7, 2012)

It did OK but I only used it about 6 times.  I didn't let 'em have constant pressure, I was on the lookout for that from having a surge milker before.  I've seen those things suck a teat clear into the infations (not my goats, thanfully!) and am paranoid about such things.


----------



## KinderKorner (Sep 7, 2012)

I have to agree with Rolls.

They sound like a good idea. They aren't.

I got a MaggieDans Milker. 

It worked okay at first, then broke. I bought a part to fix it.

But in my inexperience I didn't realize that you can damage teats from pressure. 

If the goat wouldn't let the milk down, I'd just pump more until it came out. There is no pressure gauge on it.

We ruined one of our milking does udders. It completely broke down and blew her teats from the pressure.  We now are considering retiring her even though she is only 5 because she has had problems ever since.  Her teats even  bleed when you milk if they get too full now. 

They hate it, it hurts. They don't like to let their milk down when you use a hand milker, so half the time it doesn't work. It doesn't work on small orfices. And honestly it takes more time getting it all set up and then cleaned than it would if I just milked by hand.

I do have a henry milker too. And it has a pressure gauge so it's not "suppose" to hurt their udders. I'm still undecided on that. It still seems painful and doesn't work like they say. Besides the fact that it doesn't get everything and you still have to milk the rest anyway. Plus they kick it off, and it loses suction, and its just a whole mess of problems.  

Don't waste your money!  Hand milking is the way to go!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 7, 2012)

Go to Perry's Milkers. I bought my milking machine from them. It is so easy. Spending the money is worth it when your hands just can't do it. I have problems with my hands too and can only milk one or two does before my hands are no good. So while I know everyone complains about the cleanup, I'd rather clean up than not be able to hold a cup of water or carry anything in my hands.


----------



## Vumani (Sep 7, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Go to Perry's Milkers. I bought my milking machine from them. It is so easy. Spending the money is worth it when your hands just can't do it. I have problems with my hands too and can only milk one or two does before my hands are no good. So while I know everyone complains about the cleanup, I'd rather clean up than not be able to hold a cup of water or carry anything in my hands.


Do you have the DP50 then?  How do you like it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 8, 2012)

I have the DP120 but I know people who have the DP50 and love it.


----------



## Lizzielou118 (Sep 13, 2012)

I've hand milked my does for two years now and I really struggled the first year, espeacially with my Lamancha who teats are rather large. It just takes time, the more you do it the less your hands will hurt. One of my favorite things about Goats is hand milking, they love the personal attention. But I will say my does are very picky about anyone milking them but me.  Works out well for everyone


----------



## hbmimsy (Oct 29, 2012)

I didn't care for the Udderly EZ milker. It did work, but  the bottles are proprietary and hard to clean. I can hand milk faster.


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 29, 2012)

I have two friends who use the udderly ez and had no problems with it.  Never heard of anyone breaking one and never heard of anyone damaging an udder with it.  It does take time to get the hang of it.  

The place I worked before I came here used a surge milker.  Worked great, but it scared the daylights out of my goats.  I guess it's all in how you work with the thing.

I prefer hand milking.  Much easier and no clean up.  I will say though,  My carpal tunnel could use a break once in a while.


----------

